# New DVD RW - Bad News

## Freman

G'day folks.

I've just got a new AOpen DVD RW (DUW1616L PRO-23 - Which for the record might be a re-badged Lite-On OEM of some description) because my old Pioneer DVR-107D finally died of natural causes.

This new DVD drive has been nothing but heartache from the get go. First, it wouldn't burn the Laser dvd's at all, everyone was a failure, and it would only burn the TDK DVD+R medium at 1.2x

 *Laser Medium wrote:*   

> 4604952576/4614641664 (99.8%) @2.8x, remaining 0:02 RBU 28.9%
> 
> /dev/hda: flushing cache
> 
> /dev/hda: closing track
> ...

 

I tried swapping the cable, that didn't help... Until I swapped it with an 80 core cable. My burn speeds are up to relative normal, dma stays turned on, and it'll sometimes burn Laser medium

Sometimes it'll still die of the error above. Most of the time it won't even start a burn and give me the error below

 *Laser Medium (growisofs) wrote:*   

> Executing 'builtin_dd if=/home/freman/SG1S4V5D2.iso of=/dev/hdc obs=32k seek=0'
> 
> /dev/hdc: "Current Write Speed" is 8.2x1385KBps.
> 
>          0/4607948800 ( 0.0%) @0x, remaining ??:?? RBU 100.0%
> ...

 

When I get this error my dmesg also shows

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hdc: DMA timeout retry
> 
> hdc: timeout waiting for DMA
> ...

 

It works most successfully right after a reboot, and will do 2-3 discs in rapid succession before this happens

My board is an ASUS A8N-SLI Premium, which has an NForce4 SLI chip on it.

Here's /proc/interrupts (for those thinking it might be irq related)

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sdb3 pci=routeirq)
> 
> Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 (root@hotbox) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #4 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 1 02:19:30 EST 2006
> ...

 

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 0:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)
> ...

 

 *cat /proc/interrupts wrote:*   

> 
> 
>            CPU0       CPU1
> 
>   0:     319434          0    IO-APIC-edge  timer
> ...

 

----------

## Freman

I just did another one...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4501962752/4607948800 (97.7%) @5.7x, remaining 0:14 RBU 100.0%
> 
> 4528996352/4607948800 (98.3%) @5.7x, remaining 0:10 RBU 100.0%
> ...

 

No output in dmesg[/quote]

----------

## Freman

I just tried to burn another one manually...

Command: growisofs -Z /dev/dvdrw=image.iso -speed=1

growisofs just sat there doing nothing, the drive never picked up (it locked the tray tho)

I tried ctrl+cing growisofs that didn't work, I tried killing growisofs that didn't work, I kill -9'd it and the whole machine froze.

After reboot, I run exactly the same command and...

 *growisofs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Executing 'builtin_dd if=image.iso of=/dev/dvdrw obs=32k seek=0'
> 
> /dev/dvdrw: "Current Write Speed" is 6.1x1385KBps.
> ...

 

The results of which... are another coaster

 *Quote:*   

> 4578377728/4607948800 (99.4%) @5.7x, remaining 0:03 RBU 88.2%
> 
> 4605411328/4607948800 (99.9%) @5.7x, remaining 0:00 RBU 7.6%
> 
> builtin_dd: 2249984*2KB out @ average 5.3x1385KBps
> ...

 

BTW, the Laser medium is 8x, and it burns at 5.xx even when I ask it only to burn at 1x

GAH.. and after that, I put a completely different medium in... and tried again, it's locked up... again...

----------

## Freman

It's official, this burner in 2 days has made more coasters then my Pioneer made in 2 years...

----------

## cyrillic

Have you tried using a different burning program ?

I like using cdrecord, and it works with DVDs now too.

----------

## Freman

To late, I've coastered all the remaining laser medium on the tests and fixes I've already done.

Next time I get my hands on medium that growisofs won't burn I'll try cdrecord.

Noteably, there growisofs ebuild is old. I've made a new ebuild for growisofs 7 and have installed that, so I'll see if that makes a difference.

----------

